# Just a peek....



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

...at the new train room coming together...










Bunny hutches, ceiling fans and a new barn have priority, but I'm able to sneak in a bit here and there...:thumbsup:


----------



## gofisher2 (Jul 19, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: *very nice*. I like it. Great detail. How about a few close ups. I would like to see more.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Very nice!!!!! Glad you have your priorities in order!!!

HEHE!!

Pat


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

WOW, you are making progress! You don't mess around.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

It is starting to come to being


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Are you building a new barn or is one already there? I love barns. Got any pics yet? pete


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys...working on more pix, barn goes in tomorrow....


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

congrats!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Shay,

You certainly have been the busy beaver getting settled in at the new digs. Glad to hear everything is going smoothly. How's your wife's health ... recovering nicely, I hope?

TJ


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

She's doing just fine TJ, thanks for asking. The barn just got finished, I'll have to spend tomorrow securing it and adding a few bits, then it gets put to use. Not happy with the pix thus far, just can't seem to capture what I've got going on, but I'll figure it out soon enough.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I like the built in cabinet, that is what it is right?
Did you make that?:thumbsup:

From your picture the trains room looks full already.:thumbsup:
Back up a little and shoot.

How big is the barn going up?
What is going in it?
Are you eventually going to do what Choo Choo did in his yard?:thumbsup:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

My,My! What,pray tell,did Choo Choo do in his yard? Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You haven't see the thread about his _Garden RR_? 

choo choo's going big time...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

big ed said:


> I like the built in cabinet, that is what it is right?
> Did you make that?:thumbsup:


Yes, I built it about 5 years ago...




























...the bottom drawer is for storage, the rest is used as a bookcase.



big ed said:


> From your picture the trains room looks full already.:thumbsup:
> Back up a little and shoot.


Patience, Grasshopper...when you snatch pebble from hand...:thumbsup:



big ed said:


> How big is the barn going up?
> What is going in it?
> Are you eventually going to do what Choo Choo did in his yard?:thumbsup:


...16'x24'

...my workshop and animal stuff...oh, and a lawnmower

...only if I want to sleep with the rabbits...:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Not that cabinet......I mean the one that is built into the wall.

Though I like that one too.:thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

That cabinet I bought at a flea market. It's extruded aluminum channels gauged for HO and made by Showcase Express. I bought them for $5 a section from a guy that used them to display 1/64 NASCAR. When you look up their website, you'll see what a blessed bargain that was... http://www.showcase-express.com/HOScaleDisplayCase.aspx


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

We will get this right yet.

The one built into the wall, I think you have two?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

THAT one came with the home...:thumbsup:


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice to see that you are very handy with wood shop tools.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Love the fluting and rosette corner blocks on the bookcase. Enjoy your vacation.


----------

